# Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...



## Unregistriert (22 November 2007)

Hallo,
einmal im monat bekomme ich SMSvon verschiedene Ötel nr.kann mir jemand sagen wie bekomme ich raus wer das person ist.der premium SMS nr ist 11430,dann drucke ich auf anzeigen,schau ich mir das SMS an ,da wird der ÖTel nr gezeigt und natürlich auch der Text.Es wird mich brennend interessiern wer das Person ist.hat jemand vor mir einen rat.
vielen dank


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 November 2007)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

ÖTel=öffentliches Telefon, Telefonzelle?
11430 soll die Absendernummer sein, wenn Dir jemand von einer öffentlichen Telefonzelle eine SMS schickt. Über die Telekom kannst du herausfinden, welche Telefonzelle das ist. Für weitere Schritte bräuchtest Du ggf. polizeiliche Unterstützung...

Lies mal hier
http://mobilfunk-talk.de/showthread.php?t=1366


> Den Standort der öffentlichen Telefonzelle kannst du herrausfinden, indem du den technischen Kundendienst der Telekom anruft und euch mit öTel verbinden lasst. Die können dir dann den Standort nennen, oftmals sind in diesen Telfonzellen Kameras angebrach, vielleicht wäre da die Person zu erkennen.
> 
> Das ganze geht aber wieder erst soweit, wenn du Strafanzeige erstattest, die Telekom wird DIR keine Daten nennen nur der Polizei...


Jemand andere Ideen?


----------



## johinos (22 November 2007)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

Mal danach googeln, manche stehen schon im Netz. Oder ganz platt hier reinschreiben, dann findet sie wenigstens der nächste. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand als Hobby "ÖTelnr-Sammeln" und notiert sich's, wenn er an einer vorbeikommt?

Wenn ÖTel davorsteht, dass isses auch Ötel und niemand kriegt 0900-Lockanrufe. 

Kostet übrigens 30 ct pro SMS: http://mwl.telekom.de/produkte/pdf/oeffentliche-telefonie_tarife.pdf


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2007)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

danke für Euren antworten.Ich war sogar beim Telecom und die Polizei.Die Polizei kann mir nichts sagen weil die SMS ist kein bedrohung oder böses gemeint,und beim telecom geben die keine auskunft ans dritte nicht weiter.na ja muß ich irgendwie selber rausbekommen wer das person ist.Weiß was das schlimmste ist diese person ist jemanden aus meinem bekanntenkreis,aber ich weiß es nicht wer.
Trotzdem danke für Eure hilfe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2007)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

telekom müsste dir doch wenigstens sagen können, wo die Telefonzelle steht ???


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2007)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

Also ich habe beim telecom angerufen und die aben mir beim ÖTEL verbunden und habe ich auch mit jemandem gesprochen und die rufen mich heut wieder an,da bin ich gespannt was die sagt zum mir.da melde ich mir wieder.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2008)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

Hallo,
Ich bekomme auch solche SMS's. Ich bekomme allerdings irgendwie in einer Minute gleich 4 Stück. Und das nervt irgendwie ein bischen. Kann man da nichts gegen tun? Ich haben schon in anderen Foren gelesen, dass es nichts bringt zur Polizei zu gehen, aber was soll man sonst machen? Kann man die Nummer irgendwie sperren lassen?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

ich hab auch heuet so einè sms bekommen ! hatte übelst stress mit meinem freund ist fast bis zum schluss gegangen. da stand: ÖTEL 722200150106 hey süße muss ganze zeit an dich denken der abend war so schön mit dir meld dich wenn du wieder zeit hast ILD!!!! stellen sie vor wie mein freund reagiert hat!!! `` vllt so eine firma schickt extra an alle solche sms und dann zocken geld ab wenn du auf diese nummer anrufst???mein freund hat beim auskunft angerufen und sie haben gesagt dass diese nummer nicht bekannt ist und dass man diese nummer bei polizei sperren kann..


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

Hallo, 
ich habe gestern abend so eine SMS erhalten und die STörungsstelle 0800-3302000 konnte  mir sofort die Telezelle nennen wo diese SMS abgeschickt wurde, nur morgen wird diese Person garantiert eine andere Telefonzelle aufsuchen und komisch ist es muss jemand aus dem (Bekannten) Kreis sein


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> da stand: ÖTEL 722200150106
> 
> dass man diese nummer bei polizei sperren kann..


Das geht nicht, sowas kann keine Polizei!



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....es muss jemand aus dem (Bekannten) Kreis sein


Das ist schlüssig, zumal der Anrufer bzw. derjenige, der die Nachricht versendet, dafür bezahlen muss. Früher waren es Klingelstreiche heute sinds eben anonyme SMS-Streiche.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2009)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

Hi wollt nur sagen ich hab auch schon mehrere Ötel Sms bekommen immer mit übelsten Inhalt und als ich in der Firma a weng rum gefragt hab haben sich immer mehr Kollegen gemeldet denen es auch so geht.
Und weil man ja neugierig is sucht man die Nummer und wo die Zelle steht. 
Den absender haben wir dann zufällig auf frischer Tat ertappt.
Glaub der wird nie wieder Ötel Sms verschicken.

Gruß und net unterkriegen lassen!


----------



## Schock hoch 10 (7 April 2009)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

Hi, habe Euren Text gelesen, dass ihr den sms-Verschicker ertappt habt... meine Frage hierzu ist... habt Ihr den gekannt..

Bekomme naemlich seit heute auch ganz schlimme smsn... Drohungen etc. Kennen meinen Arbeitsweg exakt und auch meinen Bekanntenkreis.. beschimpfen mich vom anderen Stern und ich bin mir keiner Schuld bewusst.... finde es ganz schoen feige, ueber ne Telefonzelle zu kommunizieren... War auch schon bei der Polizei... die kann man aber auch in der Pfeife rauchen... da es ja keine Morddrohung war etc. Die Drohung muesste schon genau beschrieben sein, bevor die was machen koennen.. eine Aussage wie, wir werden dich erwischen, wir wissen wo du bist und deine Freunde koennen dir nicht helfen ist nicht drohend genug... toll oder.. ganz nach dem Motto... ich weiss, was Du letzten Sommer gemacht hast.... !!!!! Aber im Grunde war es mir schon klar... du musst erst mal eine drauf bekommen und wennst es ueberlebt hast, dann helfen die dir... aber auch nur wenn du ein exaktes Profilbild erstellen kannst... Egal, wenn die [......] mich wirklich fertig machen wollen, wissen die ja, wo sie mich finden... lasse das mal auf mich zukommen und dann schauen wir mal... Verstehe nur die Aktion nicht mit der sms... konnte nicht einmal fuer 1,99 zurueckrufen... *grins...


----------



## denis (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: suche jemanden*

macel liedcke suche soll sein handy anmachen glg von der sina


Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist schlüssig, zumal der Anrufer bzw. derjenige, der die Nachricht versendet, dafür bezahlen muss. Früher waren es Klingelstreiche heute sinds eben anonyme SMS-Streiche.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2009)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

tmm askimm ben saat 19.30 oder so ordayimm ok bebiii seniii cok seviyorumm askimm


----------



## Lösung (17 März 2010)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

Hi Leute,

auch ich habe sms von Ötel bekommen... ich kann euch sagen wie es am einfachsten zu regeln ist.

0800/3302000   Telekom Kundendienst und dann zu dem netten Computer mit der Stelle für "Störungen" verbinden lassen, dem berater mit dem ih verbunden werdet die nummer geben (bsp: ÖTEL4422000xxxxx), der gute mann gibt euch dann den genauen Standtort der Zelle... am besten schaut ihr dann mal ob es webcams in eurer Stadt gibt die zufällig die zelle aufnehmen, und fragt dann bei dem Betreiber der cam nach ob er für euch dan Band mal überprüfen könnte... 

Ich habe so den übertäter erwischt, zu hause besucht, echt ein schön blödes gesicht hat er gemacht...  
Habe ihn anschliessend wegen belästigung und bedrohung angezeigt. Verfahren läuft.

Viel Glück euch!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2010)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

Ich hatte das selbe problem und habe dei 0800/3302000 gewählt die ahebn mir gesagt das sie keine infos haben und mir die diregte duchwahl der ötel gegeben 0800/3308359 wo mir dann aber auch direckt weiter geholfen wurde zudem musste ich mir dort nicht die doofe Telekom musik anhören und bin gleich darn gekommen.


----------



## rosi79 (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

hallo ich habe heute morgen um kurz vor 5 eine sms von ötel bekommen es stand nicht mein name din und ich weis auch nicht wer die geschickt hat.
es stand drin das die person mich vermisst und das er mich wieder süren will und wenn ich alleine bin sol ich mich melden mein freund war auch da bei und ich hab gedacht das es ein scherz von meiner freundin sei aber das war leider nicht der fall und jetzt  hat mein freund mich verlassen weil ich so eine dämiche sms bekommen hab.
was kann ich dagegen machen


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2010)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

Hallo!
Leider ergeht es mir seit 1 Woche auch so, dass ich regelmäßig SMS über ÖTEL erhalte. 
Die gute Dame bei der Hotline 0800/3308359 hat mir keine Auskunft über den Standort gegeben. Lediglich habe ich die Info erhalten, dass nur über die Polizei der Standort benannt wird. Wahrscheinlich muss man Glück haben, mit wem man am anderen Ende der Hotline spricht.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> danke für Euren antworten.Ich war sogar beim Telecom und die Polizei.Die Polizei kann mir nichts sagen weil die SMS ist kein bedrohung oder böses gemeint,und beim telecom geben die keine auskunft ans dritte nicht weiter.na ja muß ich irgendwie selber rausbekommen wer das person ist.Weiß was das schlimmste ist diese person ist jemanden aus meinem bekanntenkreis,aber ich weiß es nicht wer.
> Trotzdem danke für Eure hilfe.



hallo.....bekomme auch solche sms.....es kommt auf jeden fall von einer bekannten person...macht mir angst


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2010)

*AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*

Hallo ,meine Nichte bekommt auch solche sms schon das 2x das erste mal war sie bei der Polizei kam aber nix dabei raus dann war ne zeit lang ruhe und jetzt geht das wieder von vorne los sie hat voll Angst und traut sich nicht mehr raus


----------



## Artur1999 (23 August 2011)

Also ich habe da grade angerufen also bei der Telekom. Die meinten das die mir keine Auskünfte dazu geben können -.- dabei ist es schon beängstigen eine SmS zu bekommen wo steht (ICH WERDE DICH KILLN ) Ich  mach mir sorgen und zu Polizei will ich nicht gehen den auf mehr Stress habe ich keine lust den villeicht war das ja einer von meinen freunden der sich ein Späschen erlaubt hat. Und wenn der dan wegen sowas eine Anzeige bekommt ist das ja auch blöd :/ hmm was soll ich jetz tuhen kann mir jemand weiter helfen ? were wirklich süper nett  Danke im voraus.


----------



## Hippo (23 August 2011)

Was sollen wir denn jetzt tun?
Händchen halten?
Ich würde damit zur Polizei gehen und wenn das eben ein Kumpel war - dann hat er eben Pech gehabt.
Sollte sich das nächste mal eben besser überlegen wo bei einem Scherz die Grenze zum Strafrecht liegt.


----------



## BenTigger (23 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Was sollen wir denn jetzt tun?
> Händchen halten?



Tja Hippo, wenn ich mir die ganzen Nachrichten in diesem Thread durchlese, scheint es zu 90% eine gewisse Gesellschaftsschicht extrem oft zu treffen. Zumindest dem Vokabular und der Ausdrucksweise nach zu urteilen, ist Händchen halten die richtige Vorgehensweise...
Mobbing unter Kindern in der Schule und im Internet auf Seiten wie z.B. Facebook ist heutzutage leider eine gängige Methode um sich die Langeweile zu vertreiben.


----------



## Hippo (23 August 2011)

Soooo deutlich wollte ichs jetzt auch nicht schreiben ...


----------



## jonny123we1 (2 Dezember 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Bekomme SMS von ÖTelnr...*
> 
> Hi wollt nur sagen ich hab auch schon mehrere Ötel Sms bekommen immer mit übelsten Inhalt und als ich in der Firma a weng rum gefragt hab haben sich immer mehr Kollegen gemeldet denen es auch so geht.
> Und weil man ja neugierig is sucht man die Nummer und wo die Zelle steht.
> ...



hallo habe eine frage habe heute eine sms bekommen von ötel und die drohen mir mit jugendamt usw weil ich "angeblich" was getrunen haben solle und drohungen etc. hab schon bei telekom angerufen die mir aus datenschutz gründen keine auskunft geben können, wie hast du das gemacht?

lg


----------



## Hippo (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo jonny, es wäre nett wenn Du zumindest die rudimentären Rechtschreibregeln der deutschen Sprache zur Anwendung bringen könntest wie z.B. Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Das würde die Lesbarkeit eines Posts für ältere Menschen die noch damit aufgewachsen sind exorbitant erhöhen


----------



## blackpoison (28 Dezember 2011)

geht's jetzt hier um ötel sms oder um groß-klein-schrift/ rechtschreibung!? 
ich denke man sollte, wenn man was zu sagen hat, beim thema bleiben!!!!

ich bekomme auch seit neustem so nette ötel sms. und ich find sie alles andere als lustig. habe mich dann auch gleich mit der telekom in verbindung gesetzt, die mir aber leider keine auskunft geben dürfen. 
also was bleibt...ich werd mich morgen mal auf die suche nach der zelle machen. hab da auch schon nen verdacht. und wenn sich dieser bestätigen sollte....oO


----------



## BenTigger (29 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Blackpoion, es wäre nett wenn auch Du zumindest die rudimentären Rechtschreibregeln der deutschen Sprache zur Anwendung bringen könntest wie z.B. Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Das würde die Lesbarkeit eines Posts für ältere Menschen die noch damit aufgewachsen sind exorbitant erhöhen. Das würde auch Dir helfen, wenn die erfahrenen User Dir dadurch besser helfen können, weil sie den Text dann auch lesen.



> geht's jetzt hier um ötel sms oder um groß-klein-schrift/ rechtschreibung!?
> ich denke man sollte, wenn man was zu sagen hat, beim thema bleiben!!!!


 
Und ich denke, wer meine Hilfe möchte, sollte nicht verlangen, das ich mich auf seine Unlust einlasse, Texte vernünftig zu schreiben.
Dann lese ich das eben nicht und er kann zusehen, wie er zu Hilfe kommt.

Ausnahmen mache ich nur, wer Deutsch nicht als Muttersprache erlernt hat.

Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (30 Dezember 2011)

[offtopic]


BenTigger schrieb:


> ... Texte vernünftig zu schreiben.


Du bist vermutlich noch nicht angekommen beim ersten Schritt *zur Vereinfachung der deutschen Rechtschreibung*
[/offtopic]


----------



## BenTigger (31 Dezember 2011)

Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> [offtopic]
> 
> Du bist vermutlich noch nicht angekommen beim ersten Schritt *zur Vereinfachung der deutschen Rechtschreibung*


 

Nöö und da will ich auch nicht ankommen. Aebr du knsant ja acuh so srihceebn und jeedr knans lseen. Aebr wloeln wir das wriclkch???

/offtopic


----------



## ..... (22 Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich habe vor etwa einer stunde auch so eine ÖTEL SMS bekommen. Da stand drine dass der jenige mit meiner Freundin grad durchnimmt usw. und noch dazu der name meiner freundin. ich drehe durch.. dann habe ich meine freundin angerufen. das hat natürlich nicht gestimmt. aber woher wusste der jenige ihr namen und meine nr ?! Na ja, danach habe ich bei telekom nach gefragt, die haben mir gesagt dass es aus einer Telefonzelle aus Österreich kam. Das macht mich ja noch mehr verrückt, da ich keine aus Österreich kenne.. ich weiss nicht was ich weiter tun soll. ich will auch nicht meiner freundin nicht nachfragen; es reicht schon dass sich einer sich das Kopf kaputt macht.

lieben gruß


----------



## Hippo (22 Juli 2012)

Das mit Österreich muß nicht stimmen. Es gibt VoIP-Anbieter da kannst Du als "Absender" auch eine Rufnummer aus Timbuktu eintragen die der Angerufene dann zu Gesicht bekommt.
Da sitzt vielleicht jetzt einer in der Nachbarwohnung und beeumelt sich weil Du abgehst wie ein Zäpfchen.
Ohne eine echte (und somit teure) Fangschaltung wirst Du Deiner Freundin entweder trauen müssen oder eben nicht und dann daraus die Konsequenzen ziehen müssen.


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2012)

Es gibt aber Websites mit Software, (Beispiel jokephone.de). Dort muss man nur die Nummer des Anzurufenden eintragen und schon gibts gute Laune oder Äga.


----------



## aylin (28 August 2012)

hallo, ich habe schon mehrmals sms von dieser ötelnr erhalten. Ich vermute, dass diese von meinem "noch" Ehemann kommen.Es läuft grad ein Scheidungsverfahren.Er hat auch bereits eine einstw.Verfügung erhalten.Er darf also keinerlei Kontakt mit mir aufnehmen.Ich habe bei der telekom bereits angerufen jedoch konnte mir keiner weiterhelfen.Können Sie mir bitte weiterhelfen, das ist die nr: ötel217300684359


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2012)

aylin schrieb:


> Können Sie mir bitte weiterhelfen


Nein, müsstest dein Tel. abschaffen, dann wäres vorbei.


----------



## pieper (4 September 2012)

wir bekommen seit gut 8 Monate böse und bedrohende sms. Wir waren auch schon bei der Polizei und haben u.a. wegen Belästigung aber auch wegen Tötungsandrohung Anzeige erstattet. Die Polizei ist aber offensichtlich wirklich nur an fertigen Leichen interessiert.
Die Absender-Nummer ist ÖTEL211104920587. Unsere Freundin kann nicht mehr und wird bald wahrscheinlich ihre Arbeit verlieren. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2012)

pieper schrieb:


> Kann jemand helfen?


Sofort neue Nummer beim Provider beantragen, ohne Weiterleitung von Anrufen/Nachrichten an die alte Nummer. Bestenfalls den Provider ganz wechseln.


----------



## Doktor House (9 Dezember 2012)

Hey ihr Lieben,
also auch ich bekomme solche Nachrichten und am Anfang war ich auch etwas irritiert. Dann habe ich, wie auch alle anderen hier, gegoogelt und die Kommentare gelesen. Was mich allerdings stutzig macht ist, dass es anscheinend soviele Leute betrifft. Findet ihr das nicht  alle ein wenig seltsam? Das Niveau dieser Nachrichten ist anscheinend überall gleich niedrig und auch die Schreibstil lässt zu Wünschen übrig. Also ich glaube weniger dran, dass es Bekannte sind. Ich glaube wir sind auf dem Holzweg. Ich vermute eher eine Art Hackerattacke. Denn die Informationen, die in den Nachrichten benutzt werden, können mittlerweile ganz leicht aus dem Internet gezogen werden oder sonst wo her. Salopp gesagt, Facebook ist die beste Plattform, um Informationen hochzuladen ABER AUCH zu recherchieren. Beispiel: Name der Freundin, Haustiere, auch Telefonnummern... Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es soviele Vollidioten in Deutschland gibt, die zufälligerweise alle die Idee haben ihre "Freunde" zu ärgern, sehe ich als sehr gering an. Vor allem, weil ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann, dass da irgendein Bekannter von mir in die Telefonzelle geht, um mir sowas zu schreiben, vor allem kenne ich niemanden, der auf so einem Niveau kommuniziert. Daten sind leider leider leider heutzutage so leicht zu knacken. Wir sollten uns also eher Gedanken darüber machen, woher sie die Daten haben und ob es nicht irgendwo eine Sicherheitslücke gibt.


----------



## Ötelnr (17 Februar 2013)

ich hab so eine sms auch bekommen und da stand Hi ich wollte dir nur sagen dien freund ist  mit ... einem namen fremdgegangen wollte dich nur mal darauf aufmerksam machen. dieser name ist mir sowohl auch ihm bekannt. daraufhin dachte ich echt da wäre was und hab schluss gemacht.
Ich denke auch sowas macht einfach einer aus deinem umkreis um dir zu schaden oder sich um dich lustig zu machen. ich werds auch versuchen mit der telecom hoffentlich bringt es was


----------



## Mik (3 Januar 2014)

Ich glaub, nur eine Anzeige gegen den Dienstanbieter bringt Besserung. Damit muss der Dienstanbieter dafür sorgen, dass kein Blödsinn mehr mit dem SMS-Dienst gemacht wird.


----------



## Perners (19 Mai 2016)

Gibt es das denn eigentlich immernoch, sms von öffentlichen Telefonzellen ?
bzw gibt es noch Telefonzellen ?


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2016)

Freilich, zumeist aber nur noch an konkreten Bedarfsstellen, siehe Foyer im Krankenhaus, an Großbahnhöfen, Flughäfen usw. Vereinzelt finden sich aber auch weiterhin Telefonzellen in Großstadt Stadtzentren.


----------



## jupp11 (20 Mai 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Vereinzelt finden sich aber auch weiterhin Telefonzellen in Großstadt Stadtzentren.


und pro Stadtteil je eine. Dass dort jemand telefoniert ist extrem selten.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telefonzelle_(Deutschland)


> Die gelben Telefonzellen aus Bundespostzeiten sind in einigen Regionen Deutschlands kaum noch anzutreffen und haben vereinzelt, je nach Modell schon Sammlerwert,
> ....
> Gemäß dem Versorgungsauftrag, den die Telekom erfüllen muss, müssen in Stadtgebieten öffentliche Telefone „schnell zu Fuß“ (*was laut Versorgungsauftrag ungefähr 2,5 Kilometer Entfernung bedeutet*) erreichbar sein.[6]
> 
> Die Telefonzellen werden in der Unterhaltung durch das Wachstum des Mobilfunks unwirtschaftlicher und sind nahezu aus dem Ortsbild verschwunden. In Deutschland gab es 2007 insgesamt (Telekom und Mitbewerber) etwa 110.000 Telefonzellen.[7] 2008 waren es über 100.000, Ende 2009 rund 90.000 öffentliche Telefone der Telekom,[6] Ende 2013 noch 48.000, davon 40.000 von der Telekom.[8][9] Ende 2015 noch insgesamt 27.000.[10]Öffentliche Telefone stehen vor allem auf Flughäfen und Bahnhöfen.[11]


----------



## Hippo (20 Mai 2016)

Und die find dann mal ...
... vor allem "schnell"


----------



## petusching (15 Januar 2017)

na polizei dürfte sowas ja kaum interessieren


----------



## Safoni (27 Januar 2017)

In Berlin gibt es keine Telefonzellen mehr


----------



## jupp11 (27 Januar 2017)

https://nachbarschaft.immobilienscout24.de/adressen/berlin,berlin/telefonzelle.html


----------



## Rainer01 (31 August 2017)

Weiss jemand wo es in Nürnberg noch Telefonzellen gibt ?


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2017)

https://www.deutschland123.de/nürnberg_Telefonzellen


----------



## GudrunFit (6 September 2017)

268 Telefonzellen in Nürnberg
Ich lach mich schlapp


----------

